# Hey Y'all



## SexyGirlSE-R (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm new..just thought I'd say HI! Check out me and my roommates webpage...pics from nopi (not my car unfortunatly) and other stupid stuff !


----------



## SexyGirlSE-R (Nov 20, 2003)

haha..sorry..heres the link : 

http://hometown.aol.com/turboimportchick/


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the forum! Don't let the guys scare you off.

PS. We need more hos like your friend around here  Tell her to come over and post some more pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice tits you little whoa. I mean, Hi my name is Hal welcome to NF you'll find we are a tight group, almost as tight as your sweet little pus... sorry lost it there again. But any way welcome.

:hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh and come post in OT not here.


----------



## SexyGirlSE-R (Nov 20, 2003)

sorry guys..those pics aren't real..just cut and paste... I do strive to be a hoe though ( :dumbass: )


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Welcome and Enjoy your stay!

And why dont you just take real pics?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!

You guys got OWNED!!!!

Oh, and OT is a joke :fluffy:


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

A junior high school has more maturity than this forum does.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

dschrier said:


> A junior high school has more maturity than this forum does.


but which is more fun


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> but which is more fun


Well we had real chicks in junior high.....so it would be school :thumbup:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

she's still cute though


----------

